# Charlie Sheen



## Sean K (2 March 2011)

I've done a search and can't find a Charlie Sheen thread.



Man on a mission to .... where?


----------



## robusta (2 March 2011)

kennas said:


> I've done a search and can't find a Charlie Sheen thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Man on a mission to .... where?




Sorry Kennas I have trouble giving a flying #$^% what famous people do.


----------



## prawn_86 (2 March 2011)

Im normally the same as Robusta but find this meltdown extremely amusing.

I guess thats what 50m pa an addictive personality and a heap of cocaine do. He doesnt seem to know when to stop, but power to him i say


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2011)

I watch Two and Half Men and think it's quite entertaining.

I thought he was pretty good in Navy Seals.

Plus, he did consummate it with that chick off Wild Things, Dr Christmas something.

His current 'girlfriends' announcement almost takes the cake.


----------



## nunthewiser (2 March 2011)

Funniest Meltdown i have ever seen.

Blessim


----------



## geelongfan (2 March 2011)

charlie sheen is my idol.


----------



## nulla nulla (2 March 2011)

Life imitating art? Rumor is that the series is based on the life experiences of the producer "Chuck Lorie". Now Charlie is imitating the character he plays and suing the individual the character is based on. Gotta laugh. Good series but. Be a shame to see the series come to an end.


----------



## DB008 (2 March 2011)

If l was in his position, l "most probably" would have done the same. However, leaving Denise Richards was his biggest mistake. She is a honey!

http://www.starpulse.com/Celebrity/Richards,_Denise/gallery/Denise-Richards-e01/


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2011)

DB008 said:


> However, leaving Denise Richards was his biggest mistake. She is a honey!
> 
> http://www.starpulse.com/Celebrity/Richards,_Denise/gallery/Denise-Richards-e01/



How I wish I was a Starship Trooper.


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2011)

Really not sure how he should be claiming custody of anything less than a turtle. And even then...



> CHARLIE Sheen's children were removed from his custody today after his estranged wife Brooke Mueller was granted a temporary restraining order against the actor after claiming he threatened her several times, RadarOnline reported.
> 
> Mueller, 33, and Sheen, 45, have twin boys - Bob and Max - who turn two this month.
> 
> ...




http://www.heraldsun.com.au/enterta...estraining-order/story-e6frf96x-1226014834792


----------



## nunthewiser (2 March 2011)

Yep the kids should be gone.

am enjoying the warped self destruction done in pure rockstar from mars style tho 

Lol i thought some of the ego,s in here were hilarious but this tale of stardom just blows everyone else away

Blessim to bits


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 March 2011)

I think people should let him do the talking about himself and stop repeating what they hear on TV etc. I watched a recent interview where he was inspiring to watch.


----------



## stevenc (2 March 2011)

Just my opinion but it looks to me as he maybe setting himself up for a reality TV show about himself. Seriously pr0n star girlfriend, exotic "nanny", drugs and partying that would make the rolling stones blush, eccentric behaviour...just in those few points you have the makings of a new hit reality show now that he essentially has killed 2 & half men. 
Now the trick is will he live long enough to be able to make this new show.


----------



## Tyler Durden (3 March 2011)

I don't know why we're still giving him any attention...people use to get famous by achieving and doing positive things, but nowadays you can get famous for doing drugs and saying "chk chk boom".


----------



## Logique (3 March 2011)

Correct to get the kids outa there, and make sure he provides for them down the line. 

But otherwise..he's a cartoon, but it's his money to spend and his life to throw away, if he must. 

Did you see his live-in housemates on the tv? Oi gevalt! All good until there's trouble in paradise, thereafter it can turn very nasty, and very expensive. The guy isn't reasoning things out very well.


----------



## adobee (3 March 2011)

"Smoking 7g rocks is just how I roll" 

he is crazy and I am sure its bad.. if he was just drinking & smoking it would probably be a bit better .. but then again he is also mega rich now ..   If he was a rocker, rolling stones, motley crue, no one would think twice..

his interviews are pretty funny ..  he can do a book soon ..


----------



## awg (3 March 2011)

adobee said:


> "Smoking 7g rocks is just how I roll"
> 
> he is crazy and I am sure its bad.. if he was just drinking & smoking it would probably be a bit better .. but then again he is also mega rich now ..   If he was a rocker, rolling stones, motley crue, no one would think twice..
> 
> his interviews are pretty funny ..  he can do a book soon ..





With the ordinary person, when they take too much cocaine or speed, 
( or alcohol) over a period of time, and starting acting strangely, the police are often called.

They are then conveyed to the local psychiatric facility, if the police cant make sense of them.

Once there, a period of several days to over 2 weeks is needed before the staff can ascertain whether their psychosis is drug induced or not.

I dont doubt Charley has a high tolerance, but if he is using non-stop, at those quantities, he would almost certainly be clinically psychotic


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 March 2011)

Seems like too many people were enjoying watching him self-destruct, getting some perverted pleasure from it.  They'd be the same people who stop and gawk at a car accident.

His recent interviews indicate he is right on the edge.


----------



## skc (3 March 2011)

Watched Platoon the other day... still a pretty good movie 25 years on. Charlie Sheen was such a young impressionable lad...



DB008 said:


> However, leaving Denise Richards was his biggest mistake. She is a honey!




I know this could be my most controversial call ever, but Denise Richards actuall has a pretty ugly face... No complaint about the body of course.


----------



## Calliope (3 March 2011)

kennas said:


> I watch Two and Half Men and think it's quite entertaining.




Nobody else could play the role of Charlie Harper. Sheen *is* Charlie Harper.



> Jake Harper: Oh, come on. Why can't I live with you guys?
> Charlie Harper: Oh, Jake. Do you have any idea how much I have to clean up my act when you're here on weekends?
> Jake Harper: What are you talking about? I see you drink, gamble, you have strange girls sleep over.
> Charlie Harper: Uh-huh. Drop in unannounced on a Wednesday and you'll be scarred for life


----------



## Julia (3 March 2011)

skc said:


> Watched Platoon the other day... still a pretty good movie 25 years on. Charlie Sheen was such a young impressionable lad...



Kubrick's "full Metal Jacket" was imo better.  (sorry for diverting the thread).


----------



## Greg (3 March 2011)

Yep, can't argue with getting the kids away from anyone acting out like that. It's a shame though because there is (maybe was) a sharp mind hidden away in there. Sadly now he appears to be "believing his own publicity" and getting his "play character" confused with reality. Unfortunately, I don't see any way back for Charlie now. Shame, it was an amusing show.


----------



## Sdajii (3 March 2011)

If there is any intelligence there, he and his bosses have staged this extremely well, his manager or whatever put him up to it, they're milking all this free publicity which money could never have bought, filming will go ahead as usual, and they're going to get better ratings than ever.

Of course, maybe they're genuinely just having a petty squabble.

What he said on the radio really wasn't that bad, and I couldn't even see the anti semitic bit. Maybe there was other stuff he said which I haven't heard.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 March 2011)

I had to take a mate of mine to see a Veteran's Affairs Psychiatrist today, for an assessment and he asked him what was wrong with Charlie Sheen. He said he didn't know but that he was sick, probably a mental illness. 

gg


----------



## Solly (3 March 2011)

Thought you may find this article interesting, 
The Real Story Behind Charlie Sheen Joining Twitter
http://blogs.forbes.com/andreaspiegel/2011/03/02/the-real-story-behind-charlie-sheen-joining-twitter-adl/


----------



## Solly (3 March 2011)

Solly said:


> Thought you may find this article interesting,
> The Real Story Behind Charlie Sheen Joining Twitter
> http://blogs.forbes.com/andreaspiegel/2011/03/02/the-real-story-behind-charlie-sheen-joining-twitter-adl/




Here's the answer Joe, get Charlie to endorse ASF you can then kick back and retire.
But I realise supplying Hookers & Blow is probably well and truly against the ASF Code of Conduct & Standard Operating Procedures.
But for a moment, think of the possibilities


----------



## square44 (4 March 2011)

900,000 followers in just 24 hours?! That is insane...he is insane!


----------



## Solly (5 March 2011)

Charlie Sheen's Guide to Mental Wellness
http://www.cracked.com/blog/charlie-sheens-guide-to-mental-wellness/

Maybe there's a lesson here for ASFers


----------



## Tink (5 March 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> I don't know why we're still giving him any attention...people use to get famous by achieving and doing positive things, but nowadays you can get famous for doing drugs and saying "chk chk boom".




Couldnt agree more. Sadly this rubbish sells papers and mags.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 March 2011)

Solly said:


> Charlie Sheen's Guide to Mental Wellness
> http://www.cracked.com/blog/charlie-sheens-guide-to-mental-wellness/
> 
> Maybe there's a lesson here for ASFers




lol

Charlie's rants are interesting.

Reminds me of the behaviour of Nero, thankfully Charlie isn't a paid up member of the NSW Labor aristocracy.

Some material for a good book. "Vice without Power". 

gg


----------



## Solly (5 March 2011)

Not sure which thread to post this in....anyway here it is. 

Charlie Sheen v Muammar Gaddafi: Whose line is it anyway? Can you pick the Dictator ?

http://t.co/uKQJwTI


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 March 2011)

Solly said:


> Not sure which thread to post this in....anyway here it is.
> 
> Charlie Sheen v Muammar Gaddafi: Whose line is it anyway? Can you pick the Dictator ?
> 
> http://t.co/uKQJwTI




I sent an email to an old address of Charlies, and he replied.

He's not as cut as you would think.

gg


----------



## Solly (5 March 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I sent an email to an old address of Charlies, and he replied.
> 
> He's not as cut as you would think.
> 
> gg




GG

I have always suspected that you are well connected.

Charlie has "reloaded" us all on Twitter, hasn't he.

#Winning #TeamSheen

S


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 March 2011)

Solly said:


> GG
> 
> I have always suspected that you are well connected.
> 
> ...




lol 

gg


----------



## xyzedarteerf (6 March 2011)




----------



## xyzedarteerf (6 March 2011)

Charlie Sheen Interview on 20/20 3-1-2011 Part 1

Charlie Sheen Interview on 20/20 3-1-2011 Part 2


----------



## trainspotter (6 March 2011)

I especially liked him in "Hot Shots" and "Hot Shots Par Deux". 

"Hot shot" is also a lethal injection of an opiate. Only a matter of time IMO


----------



## Solly (6 March 2011)

*Sheen's-Korner*



> You're either in Sheen's-Korner or you're with the trolls.




Enjoy....

http://www.ustream.tv/charliesheen


----------



## IB12 (6 March 2011)

I've got a soft spot for Charlie since Wall Street. 
Hope things turn out well for him and his family.


----------



## So_Cynical (6 March 2011)

Charlie seems pretty out there, certainly full of himself...if i was loaded with money i would be living a similar life style, like i would be doing stuff to make me happy and not taking **** from anyone....seriously if i could afford to live with pr0n stars i would be.

I mean billionaires and old stars marry hot women half there age all the time...its just they don't talk honestly about there feelings and desires....the price Charlie will pay for his honesty will be high as in he will never be allowed back in to the mainstream again, ah well lest he's happy and living an unforgettable extraordinary life...and in my opinion if you have ridiculous amounts of money and your not living an extraordinary life then there's something terribly wrong with you.


----------



## Beams (7 March 2011)

Pretty much So_Cynical,

If anyone made $10 million a week ($2 million an episode, say one episode a day) you would pretty much doing everything Charlie is currently doing.


----------



## Julia (7 March 2011)

Beams said:


> If anyone made $10 million a week ($2 million an episode, say one episode a day) you would pretty much doing everything Charlie is currently doing.



What?  Why would you?


----------



## So_Cynical (8 March 2011)

Julia said:


> What?  Why would you?




Because you could....that's the point, normal people,the vast majority of mankind never has a chance to live an extraordinary life and live like a king...money gives the individual the power to do that, so why wouldn't you/anyone do that.

I met a guy in Ghana (west Africa) a few years ago, he was the father of a sorta friend of mine...this old man had 5 wife's and like 30 children, he owned a biggish Cocoa plantation and was by local standards a rich man (only rich men can afford 5 wife's ) this old man had an extraordinary life...lived like a king, all with a net worth of (in the end) only maybe 300K

Money allows the individual to do stuff that others cant do...and if you have money and don't do stuff that only money can allow you to do...then its a bit of a wasted opportunity....i reckon.


----------



## Solly (8 March 2011)

*Charlie Sheen admits first 'Sheen's Korner' sucked, dedicates second episode to dead pug Betty*
http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/03/07/charlie-sheen-korner-second-episode/

*Now he's really lost it: Manic Charlie Sheen rages about  'torpedoes of truth' in frenzied F-word webcast.*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1363833/Charlie-Sheen-rages-torpedoes-truth-frenzied-F-word-webcast.html


*Or direct to Ustream episode 2 here.*
http://www.ustream.tv/charliesheen

Maybe it's time to call the nurse


----------



## Tink (8 March 2011)

I agree with Julia - what? Why would you?

You might but not everyone is the same personality/character, thankGod. 

Plenty made millions and werent sprawled in the paper as this twit. He is psychotic.

What those poor kids are seeing is disgusting and its sad to see people urging him on.

Off topic - Actually there is a pepperism that bugs me - 'everyone would' - You would, not everyone.


----------



## Julia (8 March 2011)

Tink said:


> Off topic - Actually there is a pepperism that bugs me - 'everyone would' - You would, not everyone.



 Exactly.
You are saying, So Cynical, that if you had more money than you needed, you too would behave as Sheen is doing.  If that's the case, then I'm sorry for you, but don't paint everyone else with the same dirty paintbrush.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 March 2011)

I was giving the benefit of any doubt I had. After his latest video on the phone I lost any respect for him. He talked nonsense and it seemed negative. He's winning, he says, then why the hatred talk?


----------



## Sean K (8 March 2011)

Julia said:


> Exactly.
> You are saying, So Cynical, that if you had more money than you needed, you too would behave as Sheen is doing.  If that's the case, then I'm sorry for you, but don't paint everyone else with the same dirty paintbrush.



Yes, I agree it would certainly not everyone that took advantage of such wealth. The people who got there through real hard work living in the 'real world' wouldn't be heading down that path, most likely. Although, I can think of a few high profile business people who have gone off the edge.

Then, there is the celebrity world, via sports success or media. 

These people are living the celebrity dream that they probably craved and required. Then they get lost in their own self importance. Examples in the world of Hollywood and Sports are endless.

Do we blame Charlie for wanting the fame and not handling it?

Or the culture that creates and nurtures it?


----------



## So_Cynical (8 March 2011)

Julia said:


> Exactly.
> You are saying, So Cynical, that if you had more money than you needed, you too would behave as Sheen is doing.  If that's the case, then I'm sorry for you, but don't paint everyone else with the same dirty paintbrush.




LOL what's dirty, i don't get it? 

Yes im saying i would be living a life similar to Charlie if i could afford it, just no where near as high profile as there is just no point to that (i don't have Sheens ego) - look at Hefner has done this sorta stuff for decades and got away with it, the guys an icon and gets away with it because its managed, Hefner has a PR team of pros and the girls are all under contract.

I have no understanding at all of people having the opportunity that comes from big money to change there life's, and not doing it, lotto winners that just buy a better car and take a world trip and yet continue to live on the same street etc...just drive me nuts.


----------



## Julia (8 March 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> LOL what's dirty, i don't get it?
> 
> Yes im saying i would be living a life similar to Charlie if i could afford it, just no where near as high profile as there is just no point to that (i don't have Sheens ego) - look at Hefner has done this sorta stuff for decades and got away with it, the guys an icon and gets away with it because its managed, Hefner has a PR team of pros and the girls are all under contract.
> 
> I have no understanding at all of people having the opportunity that comes from big money to change there life's, and not doing it, lotto winners that just buy a better car and take a world trip and yet continue to live on the same street etc...just drive me nuts.



Oh dear.  If you don't get the objection to your suggestion that anyone with money will stupidly take drugs to the point of incurring a drug induced psychosis, in the process making a total fool of themselves with various other activities, then there's little point in pursuing the discussion.

For your own pursuit of health and happiness, I can only hope you never make a lot of money, given your stated intention to behave as a clone of Mr Sheen.


----------



## basilio (8 March 2011)

Interesting ideas here.  So Cynical seems to believe that lot's of money could mean hot and cold running women, great drugs and all the accouterments of huge wealth.

And that this would make him (and us ? ) so happy.....

I just don't think that has proven the case - and in fact the opposite. If we look at Pop stars, movie stars,  inheritors of great wealth, the odd  lottery winner there seems to be many, many bitter examples of people who have not been happy with the excess of wealth they have come into. 

I don't know where this fits in but I think it is interesting that  Bill Gates and Warren Buffet - two of the richest people in the world - have  decided that giving away their wealth in a thoughtful philanthropic way was one of the more meaningful things they could do with their good fortune. 

*Perhaps we are happiest when we are at our most unselfish ?*


----------



## wayneL (9 March 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Because you could....that's the point, normal people,the vast majority of mankind never has a chance to live an extraordinary life and live like a king...money gives the individual the power to do that, so why wouldn't you/anyone do that.
> 
> I met a guy in Ghana (west Africa) a few years ago, he was the father of a sorta friend of mine...this old man had 5 wife's and like 30 children, he owned a biggish Cocoa plantation and was by local standards a rich man (only rich men can afford 5 wife's ) this old man had an extraordinary life...lived like a king, all with a net worth of (in the end) only maybe 300K
> 
> Money allows the individual to do stuff that others cant do...and if you have money and don't do stuff that only money can allow you to do...then its a bit of a wasted opportunity....i reckon.




So you wouldn't "redistribute" your wealth in line with your political ideology?


----------



## youngone (9 March 2011)

Never liked the show and liked Sheen.

I dont get why he deserves so much for a ****ty comedy. So he gets paid to play a horny guy that have sex with hot young girls in every episodes, lives with a gay brother who wants to get laid, and a fat kid who is influenced by his gay dad and his horny uncle who brings different girls on different day, and asks them for sex advise? 

Anyway I never liked Sheen, hes a wife beater, woman beater, drugged-f, he can do the world a better place should he decide to take his rants out the window apartment. Then i will watch his web cast.


----------



## nulla nulla (9 March 2011)

wayneL said:


> So you wouldn't "redistribute" your wealth in line with your political ideology?




Of course he would "redistribute" his new found wealth in line with his political idealogy. 

He would spend it, thereby creating employment and investment in infrastructure: Employment opportunities in primary production as substance crops are sown, cultivated, packed and distributed; 
Expansion of hospitals and creation of more employment as his substance abuse weighs in on his abused body;
Employment opportunities and investment in infrastructure as law enforcement agencies expand and go to work trying to cut off his supply;
Expansion of the alcohol distributors trying to cater to his demands; and of course
The opportunity for young women to debase themselves and be highly rewarded (financialy) for finding more and more ways to satisfy his perpetual carnal desires.

A very noble and generous means to "redistribute" his new found wealth. Probably very quickly too as he self implodes and destroys himself in what superficialy appears to be a selfish hedonisitic life style but what is really the equivalent of a large scale community orientated stimulus package.


----------



## awg (9 March 2011)

basilio said:


> Interesting ideas here.  So Cynical seems to believe that lot's of money could mean hot and cold running women, great drugs and all the accouterments of huge wealth.
> 
> And that this would make him (and us ? ) so happy.....
> 
> ...




I feel that i would succumb to a Charley-style lifetyle if  the chance arose

However, philosophy and religious texts of all faiths and creeds emphasise that true contentment can only be found thru humility, charity, and generally not living a vice-filled lifestyle etc.

There must be a reason for that uniformity.

Wondering how long it will be before the police decide to pay him a visit ?

As he is publicly boasting of drug use, the police might not be pleased,
and at least in Australia, you can be sectioned involuntarily under the Mental Health Act, if you act weird when the cops turn up, ranting and raving. 

Persons can be involuntarily sectioned if they are considered a danger to themselves


----------



## Sean K (9 March 2011)

youngone said:


> lives with a gay brother who wants to get laid, and a fat kid who is influenced by his gay dad.



He's not gay. Tried it once but got turned knocked back.


----------



## trainspotter (9 March 2011)

kennas said:


> He's not gay. Tried it once but got turned knocked back.




He's not gay. He once slept with a bloke who thought he was gay ... but he is not gay. 

Charlie Sheen eh? Rob Lowe is rumoured to take over Sheens role on "2 and a half men".

Jon Cryer (apt last name?) - is one man
Angus T. Jones (fat adolescent) - is one man
Charlie Sheen - must be the half man / half drug crazed maniac hell bent on self destruction?


----------



## jbocker (10 March 2011)

I just wonder what people would say if he was to OD. I find the whole thing really sad.

$2M a show or $3M, is one thing he was bitter and twisted about. Once I heard that, it was time to leave the media circus. 

Charlie is now a modern day geek, society would howl if the Elephant man was paraded today as he was back then. I am sure one day society will be shamed how we have encouraged Charlie to take centre stage in the internet circus.

Roll Up , Roll Up Come see the Amazing Charlie...

Oh I meant to add that I liked 2 1/2 Men, mostly for the other characters as well as Charlie, young bloke is pretty big now would probably rename the show 3 1/2 men


----------



## youngone (10 March 2011)

awg said:


> I feel that i would succumb to a Charley-style lifetyle if  the chance arose
> 
> 
> Persons can be involuntarily sectioned if they are considered a danger to themselves




You mean like Ricky Nixon. Hes probably laughing in his rehab centre and planning his revenge comeback on the 17 yo girl. 

Im surprise that the police let the old perv get away with this acts, abuse, and threats so much for fair justice. Are there anymore victims? 

Hes only sorry thats he caught. (oh wait, he hasn't said sorry)


----------



## Logique (10 March 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Charlie seems pretty out there, certainly full of himself...if i was loaded with money i would be living a similar life style, like i would be doing stuff to make me happy and not taking **** from anyone....seriously if i could afford to live with pr0n stars i would be..



I think you've been judged too harshly So_Cynical. Especially for the young, sudden fame and wealth has overwhelming temptations. It messes with your head. 

History is littered with stars and starlets, in acting, music and sports, who have gone off the rails. Many talented people taken too soon. 

Sheen isn't the first to over estimate his capacity for drugs. He is in the old-enough-to-know-better category, but once you're in that lifestyle, it's hard to break out.


----------



## nulla nulla (10 March 2011)

awg said:


> ........ at least in Australia, you can be sectioned involuntarily under the Mental Health Act, if you act weird when the cops turn up, ranting and raving.
> 
> Persons can be involuntarily sectioned if they are considered a danger to themselves




As the outburst get more and more self destructive you start to think that some one should lock him up and dry him out for his own good and safety.


----------



## Tink (10 March 2011)

I have to agree with you there jbocker. The interviews are just digging a deeper hole for him. It is a circus and it has been building up for a while, long before all this.

I agree that he should be taken away to dry for his safety and others. The guy is a walking time bomb.


----------



## stevenc (10 March 2011)

jbocker said:


> I am sure one day society will be shamed how we have encouraged Charlie to take centre stage in the internet circus.
> 
> Roll Up , Roll Up Come see the Amazing Charlie...




He is a grown man and he alone is responsible for his actions,  I do not feel sorry for him. He has chosen the path he has taken, bragging about taking " 7 grand rocks" plastering HIMSELF over the internet and the media. Of course the media is going to feed of him. I will save my sorrow for the people who are victims of real problems not for spoilt brat adults who have the world at their feet and want more!


----------



## tech/a (10 March 2011)

I cant see the problem.
Child actors can be a handful.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 March 2011)

tech/a said:


> I cant see the problem.
> Child actors can be a handful.



Tech are you winning?
I'm turning again with my opinion on this one.


----------



## trainspotter (10 March 2011)

*Charlie Sheen to reap $100 million more from Two and a Half Men *

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...en/story-e6frfmyi-1226019098394#ixzz1GBFxNGa4

*Wow. Maybe he is winning.*


----------



## tech/a (10 March 2011)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Tech are you winning?
> I'm turning again with my opinion on this one.




Yeh Baby!!!


----------



## robusta (10 March 2011)

robusta said:


> Sorry Kennas I have trouble giving a flying #$^% what famous people do.




Have not bothered to read any of them but come on!!!! Four pages of Posts!!!!


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2011)

robusta said:


> Have not bothered to read any of them but come on!!!! Four pages of Posts!!!!



Yet, you keep coming back.


----------



## jbocker (10 March 2011)

stevenc said:


> He is a grown man and he alone is responsible for his actions,  I do not feel sorry for him. He has chosen the path he has taken, bragging about taking " 7 grand rocks" plastering HIMSELF over the internet and the media. Of course the media is going to feed of him. I will save my sorrow for the people who are victims of real problems not for spoilt brat adults who have the world at their feet and want more!




I dont feel sorry for him and he is a spoilt brat (absolutely agree with you stevenc). I just feel the whole charade is sad, the guy has spun off the planet, and needs to be taken away and fixed up (or locked up), but instead he is left to perform his circus act.
The really sad part is; there are LOTS of others who are performing for the internet circus including forms of self harm, taking exceptional risk, dangerous acts etc. All for the glory of having x number of hits on the net.
It is sad (that we are seemingly accepting it).


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2011)

jbocker said:


> I dont feel sorry for him and he is a spoilt brat (absolutely agree with you stevenc). I just feel the whole charade is sad, the guy has spun off the planet, and needs to be taken away and fixed up (or locked up), but instead he is left to perform his circus act.
> The really sad part is; there are LOTS of others who are performing for the internet circus including forms of self harm, taking exceptional risk, dangerous acts etc. All for the glory of having x number of hits on the net.
> It is sad (that we are seemingly accepting it).



There is more to this than the individual in question.

I think there's some interesting lessons on our present society to be learned. 

Many have already been exposed.


----------



## jbocker (10 March 2011)

kennas said:


> There is more to this than the individual in question.
> 
> I think there's some interesting lessons on our present society to be learned.
> 
> ...




Summed up beautifully Kennas!


----------



## So_Cynical (10 March 2011)

Everyone seems to have completely disregarded that fact that Mr Sheen has passed many drug tests over the last few weeks, so any talk of addiction and out of control drug taking just don't stand up to the reality of the situation.

There was a very sensible piece on Charlie in the give away paper on the train this afternoon that went something like.

As soon as someone famous starts to be non conformist and speaks his/her mind then all of a sudden society wants to brand them and put them in a box labelled, sicko or disturbed or deviant, Charlie is speaking honestly about his feelings and that's leaving him wide open to criticism and the media is feeding of that...people love to point fingers and be superior and critical...that's human nature it seems.

I wouldn't for a second change places with Mr Sheen...however would be very happy to swap bank balances...as for my political ideology, its irrelevant when it comes down to lifestyle choices.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 March 2011)

tech/a said:


> Yeh Baby!!!



You've had radical success then, to use the Charlie Sheen vernacular.


----------



## nunthewiser (11 March 2011)

How much cocaine did Charlie Sheen take??












 Enough to kill TWO & A HALF MEN.........


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2011)

Maybe he will be taken away?

*Police converge on Charlie Sheen's home - report*
From: NewsCore March 11, 2011 4:17PM

CHARLIE Sheen has taken to Twitter to deny police are converging on his Los Angeles home for a pre-planned raid despite the LAPD confirming their presence.

A source told entertainment website TMZ that the raid may be related to gun possession, drug offences or police may be attempting place the actor on a psychiatric hold.

"We have confirmed cops are there because of a possible violation of the temporary restraining order obtained by Brooke Mueller, and we're told the violation involves weapons, " the gossip site reported.

Amidst the drama, Sheen tweeted: "#fastball: all good here on homefront. all reports are false. I'll explain more very soon. #Dogspeed".

But several gossip sites claimed they had confirmation of police presence.

"I can confirm police are there, but we're not releasing further details at the moment," LAPD spokeswoman Norma Eisenman told People magazine.

Police visited the Two and A Half Men star's home last week after his estranged wife Brooke Mueller filed a restraining order, prompting police to remove his twin boys.

The Hollywood Reporter said a spokeswoman for the LAPD would be releasing a statement shortly explaining why they were there.


----------



## Solly (12 March 2011)

Now Charlie doesn't want us all to suffer from Sheenis envy.

He's got his domain back from the trolls and it's now under his spell... #fastball

*http://www.charliesheen.com/*

T-shirts, live shows and more..


----------



## Slipperz (12 March 2011)

Solly said:


> Now Charlie doesn't want us all to suffer from Sheenis envy.
> 
> He's got his domain back from the trolls and it's now under his spell... #fastball
> 
> ...




He doesn't seem that faraway from bat**** crazy to me.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 March 2011)

I have to say im with SC on his comments.

If i had stupid amount of 'F you!' money i would spend it living out my fantasies, and they would probably involve a few drugs, women and travel. In fact, i think i might start another thread about it


----------



## trainspotter (12 March 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> I have to say im with SC on his comments.
> 
> If i had stupid amount of 'F you!' money i would spend it living out my fantasies, and they would probably involve a few drugs, women and travel. In fact, i think i might start another thread about it




I sure as **** hope your Missus don't read this one prawn_86 !!!!! You are a dead man walking.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 March 2011)

trainspotter said:


> I sure as **** hope your Missus don't read this one prawn_86 !!!!! You are a dead man walking.




haha nah im good (not that she uses this site that i know of), her answer would probably be the same as mine...


----------



## awg (12 March 2011)

wonder what the kid who plays the kid on the show is thinking right now

he must have got exposed to some weird **** over the years.

I didnt know Charlie has (supposedly) passed drug tests.

if he hasnt been taking drugs, then he probably is really crazy..catch 22

like I said before, mental health issues are a larger part of police work than most people realise.

in the instance of someone high profile like him, you could be assured the local elected police chief would be giving plenty of thought on how best to proceed.

I know for a fact that any combination of mental health suspicion and threats mentioning guns will get you sectioned (in Australia)


----------



## nulla nulla (13 March 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> I have to say im with SC on his comments.
> 
> If i had stupid amount of 'F you!' money i would spend it living out my fantasies, and they would probably involve a few drugs, women and travel. In fact, i think i might start another thread about it




And what prawn_86 means is....



> ...they would probably involve ... a few drugs




 Some Panadol just in case the missus says she has a head ache. 



> ...they would probably involve ....Women




The missus of course. 



> ...they would probably involve ....Travel




Two weeks on the Gold Coast (preferably Broadbeach) in early February. It is still summer but not too hot and all the school kiddies have gone back to school.


----------



## Solly (13 March 2011)

Jon Cryer Addresses Charlie Sheen's Trollish Name-Calling

http://teamcoco.com/content/jon-cryer-addresses-charlie-sheens-trollish-name-calling


----------



## Solly (14 March 2011)

One of Charlie's Goddesses helps him with the earthquake relief.

http://twitpic.com/497cc3 #fastball


----------



## youngone (14 March 2011)

Has he died yet?


----------



## Solly (15 March 2011)

> *Two men and a half-arsed plan*
> 
> After spending the weekend with Charlie Sheen, Nova breakfast host Scott ''Dools'' Dooley has returned to Sydney with a swag full of stories and an invitation to return to the US to be part of Sheen's upcoming speaking tour.




http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/national/the-diary/two-men-and-a-halfarsed-plan-20110314-1bul5.html


----------



## adobee (15 March 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0at81C9xN20

Not sure if thats been posted yet.. Charlie Sheen Black Ops..


----------



## trainspotter (18 March 2011)

Been quiet in here lately? The ol Sheenster is a dirty sell out !

(CBS) The "Charlie Sheen Live: My Violent Torpedo of Truth/Defeat is not an Option" tour kicks off in Detroit on April 8. That show and its follow-up show in Cleveland sold out in 18 minutes, according to The Hollywood Reporter. 

That's not bad considering Charlie Sheen's act thus far has mostly been him standing in his kitchen acting like a madman.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-31749_162-20044307-10391698.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 March 2011)

youngone said:


> Has he died yet?




To quote Shakespeare,


"Death makes no conquest of this conqueror: For now he lives in fame, though not in life."


gg


----------



## gav (19 March 2011)

I find it a bit ironic that 2 & A Half Men is the most popular sit-com in the US, yet there is all this negative attention and media bashing when all Sheen is doing is simply living his life like the character he plays in the show.

If anything, it will help him play his TV character! : 

Let him do what he wants in his own time...


----------



## trainspotter (19 March 2011)

gav said:


> I find it a bit ironic that 2 & A Half Men is the most popular sit-com in the US, yet there is all this negative attention and media bashing when all Sheen is doing is simply living his life like the character he plays in the show.
> 
> If anything, it will help him play his TV character! :
> 
> Let him do what he wants in his own time...




I'm confused? Was the TV show really acting or was Sheen just being himself. 

Talk about life imitating art !! (Gotta love Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Solly (20 March 2011)

It's refreshing that Charlie posts pics of himself hard at work.

I've seen a few stenographers in my time, not quite like this though.

And by the look of it Charlie really does have a smoking workplace. 

http://twitpic.com/4b5tqe


----------



## trainspotter (14 May 2011)

*Charlie Sheen slams Ashton Kutcher as replacement on Two and a Half Men *

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...en/story-e6frfku0-1226055779052#ixzz0nrU0Q3LS


----------

